# issues with infocus in80 dlp projector



## davet (May 16, 2008)

I have one of these projectors (which I believe is similar to the X10) and have recently moved.
setting up the projector (ceiling mount) in the new house the unit does not pick up the signal from a lap top or satellite box via 7.5m hdmi cable into hdmi socket - it does when put into the dvi socket with an hdmi adaptor but struggles, flickers and random tiny light dots flash on and off.
Anyone have suggestions as to the problem, the machine has around 1100 hrs use? 
:help:


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

The bouncing during the move might have loosened some connections, or the cables might have gotten damaged somehow in transit. If you're using the same cable for both tests, the latter seems likely.

Check to make sure both ends of the cable are fully seated. Press on them. Sometimes cables look seated but aren't all the way in.

I also suggest trying a brand new HDMI cable that's certified High Speed. A short one could be used to test the projector and computer, then invest in a longer one.


----------



## davet (May 16, 2008)

Thanks Selden.
tried a new 1.5m hdmi cable and the projector was fine. have just borrowed a longer one that also works - so will now purchase a new high speed one. 
as a matter of interest do hdmi cables vary much in quality?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, but it doesn't correlate with price  Boutique cables (extremely high priced with "special" qualities) perform no better than reasonably priced cables. Their makers would just like you to think they do.

In general, any cable should be fine so long as it's certified High Speed. Once that hurdle is passed, one has to look at the quality of construction of the connectors, how well they seat in the equipment, how well the cable's wires are bonded to it (i.e. how durable it is), which is extremely difficult to do without taking them apart. Unfortunately, I haven't seen any reviews which discuss the latter.


----------



## davet (May 16, 2008)

thanks for that


----------

